
Journal retracts 16-year-old paper based on debunked autism-vaccine study - grej
http://retractionwatch.com/2018/10/16/journal-retracts-16-year-old-paper-based-on-debunked-autism-vaccine-study/
======
grej
archive link if the site is too slow:
[http://archive.today/2018.10.17-152207/http://retractionwatc...](http://archive.today/2018.10.17-152207/http://retractionwatch.com/2018/10/16/journal-
retracts-16-year-old-paper-based-on-debunked-autism-vaccine-study/)

